# Simple DIY Magnetic Stirrer



## Andre (23/3/15)

For the technically minded:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Simple-DIY-Magnetic-Stirrer/?ALLSTEPS

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## johan (23/3/15)

@Andre above is a solution, but is non linear and more of a hit or miss. a Simple PWM (pulse width modulation) circuit works best for controlling brushless DC motors (ie: computer fans). The control is linear without compromising torque. Anyone with a soldering iron can do it, its cheap components and readily available:




*SCHEMATIC*



R8 = 22 Ohm for 12VDC

*Constructed on Vero board*

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/15)

So cool @Andre - looks so easy - and looks like it works superbly!
Someone should make a few and sell them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly (23/3/15)

Hmmm, Very simple, yes... 
Easier to buy one...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn (5/4/15)

hehe, after completing my mag stirrer I found the issue where the speed is much to fast... even used a 1.5 volt output to try and check if that works, yes, works fine with water and 50/50 mixes, but not when you go stronger on the VG... 

So have to get one of these PWM controllers as well.. Luckily I found a kit available at communica that does exactly what I need... they even have a kit that allows for rotating the motor both ways... this I do not need, hehe... Going for the plain and simple PWM dc motor controller and I'm sure that this would work 100%....

other than that it works like a charm... construction was a *****... took a long time, hehe, tried getting glue for perspex, good luck, ended up using plain old super glue, hehe..

Will upload a picture of the complete thing as soon as I have it completed... just need this damn PWM controller still...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (5/4/15)

have to say, in the end, when using High VG juices, this does not tend to be a simple mixer anymore, lol... sure, if you are using 50/50 the fan setup will work... but other than that, nope... not so lekker, lol, this thing of mine has evoloved so much over time it's not even funny, hehe


----------



## Viper_SA (6/4/15)

Maybe this could work.....
https://www.google.co.za/search?q=shaker,+mixer&biw=1366&bih=653&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=K_8hVaPgKK-R7Ab94oHQBQ&ved=0CCgQsAQ#imgrc=_TZYXZLc8n3EyM%3A;32tgMishCKWd3M;http%3A%2F%2Fimg.promotionalgiftwholesale.com%2Felectric-blender-cocktail-shaker-cyclone-cocktail-mixer-841395369.jpg;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.promotionalgiftwholesale.com%2Fcustom-electric-blender-cocktail-shaker-cyclone-cocktail-mixer_569114936%2F;607;607

https://www.berriefitness.co.za/promixx-vorter-mixer


----------



## JW Flynn (6/4/15)

hmmmmm, that could definitely work


----------



## JW Flynn (6/4/15)

ok, situation update, after looking for the above mentioned kind of stirrer, I could not get anything like it, right away, and trust me I looked... in the end, this made me wonder, why the hell not get like a food processor.... bloody hell guys, I found this

http://www.guzzle.co.za/specials/view/894613/

Check it out, it's on special at Clicks at the moment for only R199.00 

went got it, came home, washed it out and started on the first mix, 85/15 vg/pg this thing is awesome, I did a 150ml mix of some new thing i'm trying to blend, and damn it works like a charm... 

If you are having the same issues that I did with the mag stirrer build from a fan, try and get this while it's on special... also, your wife will love you for it, hehe...

will upload some pics of how incredibly well this thing works in a bit...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derick (6/4/15)

For a nice fan controller I would think one of these should do the trick as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (6/4/15)

Derick said:


> For a nice fan controller I would think one of these should do the trick as well
> 
> View attachment 24626


Yes when using a fan from a pc, most certainly would... but when using a actual DC motor, with gears... the DC pwm dc motor speed controller is needed 

I think for now i'm sorted, the thing I got from clicks works like a bomb.. did 450 ml of mixes in a short space of time, and all of them 85/15 vg/pg...

3 bottles of 150 ml each, hmmmm... now the steeping better not take to long, hehe


----------



## Derick (6/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Yes when using a fan from a pc, most certainly would... but when using a actual DC motor, with gears... the DC pwm dc motor speed controller is needed
> 
> I think for now i'm sorted, the thing I got from clicks works like a bomb.. did 450 ml of mixes in a short space of time, and all of them 85/15 vg/pg...
> 
> 3 bottles of 150 ml each, hmmmm... now the steeping better not take to long, hehe


The only thing I would watch out for when using that clicks mixer is introducing massive amounts of air bubbles into your mix. The bubbles will create a large air surface area for your flavours to evaporate and your nic to oxidize - but if it can mix slow enough not to make bubbles then I say you have a winner


----------



## JW Flynn (6/4/15)

it does make those bubbles... works pretty well... and you mix it up in a matter of 2 minutes... so nic and taste does not have time to escape, my previous mag stirrer worked like this and made a 150 mil mix of juice, took me a long time as I had to make it 30 mils at a time, hehe

But ja, after about 2 minutes of stirring into bottle and sealed, so the nic / taste stays in... I found this to be true for the previous batch I did... and still vaping on, hehe


----------



## Derick (6/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> it does make those bubbles... works pretty well... and you mix it up in a matter of 2 minutes... so nic and taste does not have time to escape, my previous mag stirrer worked like this and made a 150 mil mix of juice, took me a long time as I had to make it 30 mils at a time, hehe
> 
> But ja, after about 2 minutes of stirring into bottle and sealed, so the nic / taste stays in... I found this to be true for the previous batch I did... and still vaping on, hehe


Awesome - well if it works it works


----------



## JW Flynn (6/4/15)

Here is what the mixer I made looks like, even though it now requires a Pulse Width Modulation DC motor speed controller, will get it at a later stage, lol, found something that works right out of the box... as you will see below, and also according to my posts up top... 




This is what I got from clicks and seems to be doing a pretty decent job.... plus, it keeps me wife happy, hehe



and the finished product 150 ml in a 250 ml bottle smells like heaven!!! cant w8 to vape on that, hehe 



and lastly a vid of the mixer working it's magic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Wow, @JW Flynn 
That is some serious mixing!
What juice is that? Looks so milky...


----------



## JW Flynn (6/4/15)

Silver said:


> Wow, @JW Flynn
> That is some serious mixing!
> What juice is that? Looks so milky...


it's actually a custard thing i'm trying... hehe will post recipe after I have had a chance to try it and happy with it 
it's looks like that because of the bubbles injected into it while mixing... Will post pictures of the mixes after they have settled, and from previous experience after a bit of steeping they pick up colors pretty darn good, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (6/4/15)

Trex 250?


----------



## JW Flynn (6/4/15)

Derick said:


> Trex 250?


hehe no, I wish, lol, will get the kit and build one at some stage... the ones in the picture are, a v911 and one of two v922's then there is a canopy for a 450 pro.. but really only flying the 450 and the 550 nowadays  have to say, haven't gone for w while, but seeing as projects around the house are starting to thin out for once, I'm probably heading out for flying come the next weekend or so, hehe 

can post a pic of my collection at some stage if you want....

Remembered seeing yours there in the kitchen area a while back, hehe


----------



## Derick (6/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> hehe no, I wish, lol, will get the kit and build one at some stage... the ones in the picture are, a v911 and one of two v922's then there is a canopy for a 450 pro.. but really only flying the 450 and the 550 nowadays  have to say, haven't gone for w while, but seeing as projects around the house are starting to thin out for once, I'm probably heading out for flying come the next weekend or so, hehe
> 
> can post a pic of my collection at some stage if you want....
> 
> Remembered seeing yours there in the kitchen area a while back, hehe


Yeah, been about 6 years since I flew - sadly no time anymore, but they are there waiting for in case, one day


----------



## JW Flynn (6/4/15)

Derick said:


> Yeah, been about 6 years since I flew - sadly no time anymore, but they are there waiting for in case, one day


hehe, it is a lovely sport, when you get used to flying around a couple of grand, and every time you try something new you practiced on the flight sims... eish... that is a bunch of adrenaline right there, doing it with the real chopper, hehe, and even worse when you go from the 450 to the 550 trying new things, hehe... 

taking into consideration that a crash on the 450 cots you for a light crash about 1 grand, plus or minus where as the 55 is upwards of like 3K every time...


----------



## Derick (6/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> hehe, it is a lovely sport, when you get used to flying around a couple of grand, and every time you try something new you practiced on the flight sims... eish... that is a bunch of adrenaline right there, doing it with the real chopper, hehe, and even worse when you go from the 450 to the 550 trying new things, hehe...
> 
> taking into consideration that a crash on the 450 cots you for a light crash about 1 grand, plus or minus where as the 55 is upwards of like 3K every time...


Yeah, gets to be expensive and both Melinda and I flew and had our own - but we flew with the clones and such, ended up a bit cheaper at least


----------



## JW Flynn (6/4/15)

Derick said:


> Yeah, gets to be expensive and both Melinda and I flew and had our own - but we flew with the clones and such, ended up a bit cheaper at least


true, my 450 and 550 are align models, but still... I think it also adds to the adrenaline rush you get when you flying... lol, crash and wait till payday to repair, lol... but now with vaping costing me so much, lol..... I need to slow down somewhere...


----------



## JW Flynn (6/4/15)

lol, the wife just put some vanilla ice cream and strawberry's in the clicks bought mixer... man does it taste nice, hehe, she is loving it almost as much as I was earlier today, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (6/4/15)

oh wow, even better, if it's possible, lol, those of you who know the cookies and cream shooter, put some ice-cream in this thing, and two shots of that, bloody hell!!!! this is something i would like to vape, darn it's nice!!!!


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> true, my 450 and 550 are align models, but still... I think it also adds to the adrenaline rush you get when you flying... lol, crash and wait till payday to repair, lol... but now with vaping costing me so much, lol..... I need to slow down somewhere...



Can't you somehow fly a chopper to Derick at SkyBlue and pick up some juice, then you can save on shipping....

Lol...


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/4/15)

Silver said:


> Can't you somehow fly a chopper to Derick at SkyBlue and pick up some juice, then you can save on shipping....
> 
> Lol...



Apparently that's on the cards for drones in the future. You get GPS guided ones program in a location and bam light parcel delivered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (13/4/15)

my damn juices are still in the boot of my car..... with last week being so damn cold, rainy and cloudy I probably only got about 5 hours of direct sun light on it, lol

Today so far seems to be good, and currently as the sun is moving over it is actually starting to hit my boot (under shading) 

so tonight i'm trying those juices if they are ready or not, lol, the rest of the steeping they can stay in the drawer


----------



## zadiac (13/4/15)

I'm going to build a mag stirrer that can stir 4 bottles (the 50-150ml erlenmeyer flasks) at a time with a heated plate (3d printer heat bed). With the hot plate it will mix high VG juices easily. 
I will have the heatbed and fans on separate switches so I can heat up the plate first and then start the stirring.

I always mix about 4 flavors at a time, so this will work for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn (13/4/15)

sounds good


----------



## Spydro (12/8/16)

Mine finally came. It's a win for my uses, and whisper quiet even at full speed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/8/16)

Spydro said:


> Mine finally came. It's a win for my uses, and whisper quiet even at full speed.
> 
> View attachment 63407




Would you mind giving some more details? 
Where did u get it from, price, etc? And of course, does it work?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (14/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Would you mind giving some more details?
> Where did u get it from, price, etc? And of course, does it work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It was made by Agnis Braunfelds, Ozolnieki, Latvia. (AKA *dekod* on Ebay)
Excellent communication and exceptional customer service from a very nice person to do business with.


It's 11 x 15,5 cm, high impact box is gasket sealed, has rubber feet and is noiseless even at full speed. It was designed with 1000ml/2000ml lab glass in mind, but it will do both larger and smaller as well. I've mixed in 50ml, 150ml and 250ml flasks with it so far (my max will be a 1000ml flask). It has an on/off power rocker switch, power on indicator light, pot to dial in the speed you want, a removable power cord (choice of EU, UK or US) and includes one 30mm coated stir bar. This is a very well made stir plate, so of course it works. And it was packaged to survive the carrier/customs gorilla's having it in their hands for about 9,000km. 

55USD shipped. From the day purchased/assembled to delivery to my door in Las Vegas was 9 days. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222182123065?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## brentg (15/8/16)

Thanks spydro.. going to order me two


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/8/16)

Awesome...having a little lookie myself...


----------

